# The official TiVo provided TiVo Service status page - http://status.tivo.com/



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

http://status.tivo.com/

The *official* TiVo provided TiVo Service status page.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Currently:

Minor Service Outage Refreshed about one minute ago
TiVo Core Services: *Partial Outage*


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Says "Partial outage". That's not super helpful.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

aadam101 said:


> Says "Partial outage". That's not super helpful.


At least it's an official acknowledgement, which can help negate the usual song and dance of calling TiVo's call center, having a CSR make you reboot everything, then make you change everything about your network, them blame it on something on the user's end of things.

Sometimes people naturally tend to do all that, unnecessarily, as a sort of acquired habit, knowing what the "usual drill" is.

I started this thread for this very reason.

TiVo provides an official status, and if people are made aware of this link, it is certainly more helpful than TiVo's call center. They usually deny anything being wrong on their end, or claim to be unaware of anything being wrong, while at the very same time, TiVoMargret will be tweeting that they are working on the issue. I just checked, and her twitter feed seems inactive.

http://twitter.com/tivodesign - Where everybody can check her twitter feed without having to have a twitter account.

There's also: [email protected] - as her official contact method for submitting TSNs (which shouldn't be done publicly), and other matters that don't belong in public forums or on social media, like facebook http://www.facebook.com/TiVo

EDIT/ADD: Her TCF profile page: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=198507


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

The pre-existing universal reporting thread for Roamios is here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=510698

The Premiere thread is here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=503607

By using these existing threads to report outages, after checking TiVo's status page, you can help to identify ISP/regional outages, or identify that the C133 may be due to a local problem, or even your own network.


----------



## tivonaute (May 6, 2015)

nooneuknow said:


> http://status.tivo.com/
> 
> The *official* TiVo provided TiVo Service status page.


*Hey, who turned off the TV?*

404: We're sorry, but the page you were looking for definitely does not exist.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

All that's left:
Known Issues (tivo.com)


----------

